# All Slavic Languages: Future Subjunctive



## Diaspora

I noticed, unlike in Romance languages, the _future subjunctive_ is not a formal property in Serbocroatian, instead it it a combination of conditional clauses and future II; however it can be treated as such for cases of convenience. 
I wonder are such features present in other Slavic languages? How would the following senteneces be rendered in other Slavic languages?

1. *S**reća će se ispiti, bit će čaša razbijena.* (An indticative statement about the future without doubt.)

2. *Kad sreća bude ispijena, nek'** bude čaša razbijena*. (poetic license-Potentially, when the luck is emptied, the glass might as well be broken but it is subjunctive as the result is a general statement of desire or possibility not indication.)


English translation:
1. The luck will be emptied (lit. drunk up), the glass will be broken.
2. For when luck runs out, let it (the glass) break/may it break. (Literal. When luck to be dranked up, glass be broken.)


----------



## trance0

Slovene:

1. Sreča bo izpita, čaša bo razbita.
2. Ko sreča se izpije, naj čaša se razbije. / Ko sreča bo izpita, naj čaša bo razbita.

It rhymes nicely in Slovene.


----------



## Duya

Diaspora said:


> I noticed, unlike in Romance languages, the _future subjunctive_ is not a formal property in Serbocroatian, instead it it a combination of conditional clauses and future II; however it can be treated as such for cases of convenience.
> 
> 2. *Kad sreća bude ispijena, nek'** bude čaša razbijena*. (poetic license-Potentially, when the luck is emptied, the glass might as well be broken but it is subjunctive as the result is a general statement of desire or possibility not indication.)



I don't think anyone treats this as subjunctive. Rather, "neka + present" is commonly analysed as 3-rd person imperative (and there is *not* any Future II in your examples). Note that exactly the same situation exists in English (let + bare infinitive for 1st and 3rd person imperative), and similar one in French (qu'il + subjunctive).

What is often analysed as South Slavic subjunctive are the "da + present" forms, which are a Balkansprachbund feature. See e.g. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulgarian_grammar#Mood. That feature also extends (to a bigger or smaller degree) westwards into Serbian, and Croatian (derogatorily known as "dakanje" there), although it's far less often treated as subjunctive by Serbian linguists. 

By that analysis, the subjunctive form of the said sentence would be:

*da bude čaša razbijena

*Indeed, it is also encountered in, um, poetry. For example, (Halid B, "Prokleta je žena ta" )

Hajde druze *da pijemo*
* da se nocas veselimo*
za trenutak *da je barem
mi zaboravimo*

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balkansprachbund#Bare_subjunctive_constructions


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

1. Šťastie bude vypité, pohár bude rozbitý. However, this sounds very unnatural, especially the second part of the sentence. Instead, I would say: "Šťastie bude vypité, pohár sa rozbije." or "Šťastie sa vypije, pohár sa rozbije."
2. Keď sa šťastie vypije, nech sa pohár rozbije.
Keď bude šťastie vypité, nech sa pohár rozbije.


----------



## Diaspora

_*(and there is not any Future II in your examples). *_


Correct me if I'm wrong isn't the first future formed from (htjeti), while the second future from (biti, hence "bude"). So, since Slovenian, Slovak etc. use mostly "biti" for future, how can they differentiate the two concepts like we do in Serbo-Croatian. Judging from the Slovenian examples, they are pretty much the same.


----------



## dudasd

Diaspora said:


> *nek' nek** bude čaša razbijena*.


 
(The form "nek" is written without apostrophe.)


----------



## nexy

Diaspora said:


> I noticed, unlike in Romance languages, the _future subjunctive_ is not a formal property in Serbocroatian, instead it it a combination of conditional clauses and future II; however it can be treated as such for cases of convenience.
> I wonder are such features present in other Slavic languages? How would the following senteneces be rendered in other Slavic languages?
> 
> 1. *S**reća će se ispiti, bit će čaša razbijena.* (An indticative statement about the future without doubt.)
> 
> 2. *Kad sreća bude ispijena, nek'** bude čaša razbijena*. (poetic license-Potentially, when the luck is emptied, the glass might as well be broken but it is subjunctive as the result is a general statement of desire or possibility not indication.)
> 
> 
> English translation:
> 1. The luck will be emptied (lit. drunk up), the glass will be broken.
> 2. For when luck runs out, let it (the glass) break/may it break. (Literal. When luck to be dranked up, glass be broken.)


 

It is not treated as subjunctive, but I think it could be treated as a kind of subjunctive since in many situations the verb BITI is used instead of JESAM where in romance languages the indicative turns into subjunctive.
For example:

Serbian: On *je* srećan.
Spanish: El *es *feliz.

Serbian: Želim da *bude* srećan.
Spanish: Quiero que *sea* feliz.

or:

Serbian:Ovo *je* poslednji put da ulaziš bez kucanja.
Spanish: Esta *es* la ultima vez que entras sin llamar.

Serbian: Nek *bude *poslednji put da ulaziš bez kucanja.
Spanish: Que *sea* la ultima vez que entras sin llamar.


In Serbian you cannot just say: "_On *bude* srećan_ (He is happy)" (a simple statement which requires indicative). The same case is with Spanish: "_El *sea* feliz_." (you cannot use subjunctive here because it is a simple statement).

I hope I made myself clear enough and that I didn't confuse you too much.


----------



## Diaspora

nexy said:


> It is not treated as subjunctive, but I think it could be treated as a kind of subjunctive since in many situations the verb BITI is used instead of JESAM where in romance languages the indicative turns into subjunctive.
> For example:
> 
> (...)


 
Thank you very much. I see you're very informative. That's exactly what I'm saying in Serbocroatian, our future II and "da" serves as quasi-subjunctive. The only reason I realized this, is because here in USA we have Spanish drilled in our head. I don't know if such features exist in other Slavic languages? 

BTW: Your examples of Spanish are Present subjunctive (even though they refer about future), Spanish has a future subjunctive in its own right but it is considered archaic and used only in legal/parliamentary proceedings.


----------



## nexy

I can see your point, I often thought about this. In Spanish, future subjunctive is only used in legal proceedings in its written form (in speech almost never). You will never hear it in everyday speech. 
As you have probably noticed, we use future II in situations in which the Spanish use present subjunctive. However, this is not the case with other romance languages (in Italian simple future is used, I don't know about French).

For example:

Serbian: Kad *budeš imao* vremena, pozovi me. *(Futur II)*
Spanish: Cuando *tengas* tiempo, llamame. *(Present subjunctive)*
Italian: Quando *avrai *tempo, chiamami. *(Simple future)*


Using future subjunctive in this sentence would look like this:

Cuando *tuvieres *tiempo, llamame. (This is correct, but it is archaic, you will NEVER hear this because nobody uses it anymore).


----------



## Outsider

nexy said:


> I can see your point, I often thought about this. In Spanish, future subjunctive is only used in legal proceedings in its written form (in speech almost never). You will never hear it in everyday speech.
> As you have probably noticed, we use future II in situations in which the Spanish use present subjunctive. However, this is not the case with other romance languages (in Italian simple future is used, I don't know about French).


French uses the future indicative as well:

Quand tu auras du temps, appelle-moi.​ 


nexy said:


> Using future subjunctive in this sentence would look like this:
> 
> Cuando *tuvieres *tiempo, llamame.


Indeed. That's how we say it in Portuguese:

Quando tiveres tempo, liga-me.​


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

nexy said:


> Serbian: Kad *budeš imao* vremena, pozovi me. *(Futur II)*


 
So this is formed just like the standard future in Slovenian, with *biti + past participle*, right?


----------



## trance0

Yes, it`s formed the same.


----------



## mcibor

in Polish it would be something like:

1. Szczęście się skończy, szklanka się rozbije.
The luck will empty (lit. finish itself), the glass will break (lit. break itself).
2. Jak szczęście się skończy, (to) szklanka się rozbije
When luck runs out, then let the glass break. (lit.As/how luck itself (will) finish, then glass itself (will) break)

There is a second form of future in Polish - szklanka będzie rozbita, but this is finite form (glass will have been broken, lit. glass (will) be broken)

So I don't think we have future subjunctive in Polish, though I'm not sure.


----------



## Diaspora

mcibor said:


> There is a second form of future in Polish - szklanka będzie rozbita, but this is finite form (glass will have been broken, lit. glass (will) be broken)
> 
> So I don't think we have future subjunctive in Polish, though I'm not sure.


 
Serbo-Croatian doesn't have a subjunctive either in formal published grammars. Instead the key difference is that in BCS, unlike in West and East Slavic future verbs are formed differently. Polish has one future tense but it is formed differently depending on the aspect. BCS has two future tenses, open to both aspects.

In Polish

*to be + infinitive (imperfective)=future*
*present perfective=future*

In BCS, however aspects are freely used

*to want + infinitive (perfective, imperfective)=future*
*to be + past participle (perfective, imperfective)=future perfect (past in the future),* this is a specific tense that West and East Slavic doesn't have

The present tense of perfective verbs are mostly used as present not as future, unlike in Polish. 

When one adds "da" infront of a *to want + present*, or *to want + past participle*, than it has a subjunctive feel. Ex. Nadam se da ces ospavati.
(I hope that you will sleep well) In this case you must have the subjunctive "da" in all versions of BCS.

I'm not aware of such use of "da" in Russian, Polish, Czech, Slovak and Slovene. The Slovene future tense would correspond to the BCS future perfect tense.


----------



## ldv

Diaspora said:


> In Polish
> 
> *to be + infinitive (imperfective)=future*
> *present perfective=future*



Hi, I just wanted to say that in kajkavian dialect (in croatian), they also use present perfective as future ,e.g. _Mam dojdem_.=I will come immeadiately. 

There is also interesting article on wikipedia on subjunctive in croatian (hr.wikipedia. *** org/wiki/Hrvatski_konjunktiv,_aorist_i_kondicional)
remove ***


----------

